# Chick id



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's one of THOSE posts lol. I think I have a frizzle but would like y'all's opinion. 

Thanks in advance :-D


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you purchase specific breeds or are they randoms ?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

It was in the bantam bin.

You can't tell it so much here, but it's feathers have a twist to them. Lemme see if I can find a better pic.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting, looks like the frizzle look.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I think he looks like he has a throwback frizzle in him. Name him fuzziebutt, because that's what I look like in the mornings!! And hon, you've got green poo all over your nails...


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

What in the world is throwback frizzle? lol


Lmbo you're hilarious fuzzy!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm loving the nail polish. And yes, I think it looks like frizzle going on there.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

A throwback is maybe somewhere in past generations, there was a frizzle, and it came out in him. He's a cutie!!


----------

